# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Đến Hội An thăm chùa không thờ phật

## heocoi

Là một trong những di sản văn hoá thế giới nổi tiếng của Việt Nam, Hội An là thành phố nhỏ thuộc địa bàn tỉnh Quảng Nam.

Nơi đây xưa kia đã từng là một thương cảng thịnh vượng, một trung tâm buôn bán lớn của vùng Đông Nam Á trong các thế kỷ 16,17,18 với sự tham gia của các thương nhân đến từ Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, Hà Lan...


Gọi là chùa nhưng không thờ Phật
Giờ đây do nhiều yếu tố, thương cảng không còn nữa, nhưng những dãy phố cổ và các di tích có sự giao lưu văn hóa của nhiều quốc gia qua các thời kỳ vẫn được giữ gìn gần như nguyên vẹn. Chính vì vậy, năm 1999 phố cổ Hội An đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hoá thế giới.

Tới Hội An, du khách có cơ hội được cảm nhận không gian cảnh quan của một thương cảng cổ thật sống động qua các đền chùa, hội quán, nhà cổ, bảo tàng, giếng nước, nhà thờ họ và qua phong tục, tập quán, lối sống, lễ hội, ẩm thực, làng nghề của người dân nơi đây. Hội An được coi là một trong những khu du lịch tốt nhất của nước ta hiện nay.

Đến Hội An, thật là đáng tiếc nếu du khách không dành thời gian để khám phá những di tích tiêu biểu cho sự giao lưu và ảnh hưởng văn hóa của các quốc gia. Đầu tiên đó là các hội quán – các di tích tiêu biểu cho văn hóa Trung Hoa, như: Phúc Kiến, Triều Châu, Quảng Đông... Ngoài chức năng tín ngưỡng là thờ các vị thần phù hộ mưa thuận gió hòa, trời yên biển lặng khi ra khơi, đây còn là nơi hội họp đồng hương và tương trợ lẫn nhau của các thương nhân Hoa kiều khi làm ăn xa xứ.

Tiếp theo, một di tích rất nổi tiếng tiêu biểu cho sự giao lưu và ảnh hưởng văn hóa Nhật Bản không thể bỏ qua là chùa Cầu – đây là biểu tượng chính của phố cổ Hội An. Chùa Cầu còn được gọi là cầu Nhật Bản, hay Lai Viễn Kiều, được các thương gia đến buôn bán tại Hội An xây dựng vào khoảng thế kỷ 17. Sau nhiều lần trùng tu, các yếu tố kiến trúc Nhật Bản đã dần bị đan xen với các yếu tố kiến trúc và gọi là chùa Cầu nhưng ở đây không thờ Phật, mà thờ Bắc Đế Trấn Vũ - thần chuyên trấn trị phong ba, lũ lụt và bảo vệ xứ sở theo tín ngưỡng của người Trung Hoa.


Có một điều thú vị là hình ảnh chùa Cầu được vẽ trên mặt sau tờ tiền 20.000 đồng của Ngân hàng Nhà nước VN.

Vạn vật hữu linh

Tại Hội An hiện nay còn rất nhiều ngôi nhà cổ thể hiện sự kết hợp giữa các phong cách kiến trúc của Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản và VN như: Nhà cổ tộc Trần, Tấn Ký, Đức An, Diệp Đồng Nguyên..., trong đó một trong những ngôi nhà tiêu biểu cho các ngôi nhà cổ ở Hội An là nhà cổ Phùng Hưng.

Cho tới nay, ngôi nhà đã là nơi sinh sống của 8 thế hệ nối tiếp nhau. Ngôi nhà hình ống hai tầng với công năng là để ở và bán hàng. Nhà gồm hai nếp nhà được ngăn cách bởi một sân trời lấy gió và không khí. Giống như mọi ngôi nhà cổ ở Hội An, tầng hai của nhà cổ Phùng Hưng được thông với tầng một bằng một lỗ trống trên sàn tầng hai để chuyển hàng hóa lên cho thuận tiện vào mùa lụt.


Một điều đặc biệt dễ thấy khi nhìn mặt tiền mọi công trình kiến trúc ở Hội An là mắt cửa, theo quan niệm địa phương: Vạn vật hữu linh. Chính vì vậy, việc điểm nhãn cho ngôi nhà giống như điểm nhãn cho tàu thuyền khi ra khơi, mục đích là để giúp gia chủ tránh được những điều không tốt. Với lịch sử trên 200 năm tuổi, nhà Phùng Hưng chứa đựng nhiều thông tin về lối sống của tầng lớp thương nhân ở thương cảng Hội An xưa.


Đến với Hội An, ngoài tham quan các di tích tiêu biểu trên, thật tuyệt vời cho du khách khi dạo quanh phố cổ để hòa mình vào đời sống thường ngày của người dân địa phương, để chiêm ngưỡng những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ đặc sắc do người dân Hội An làm ra, mà nổi tiếng là những chiếc đèn lồng – nghề thủ công nổi tiếng và đặc trưng của Hội An.

Không ai biết nghề làm đèn lồng có ở Hội An từ bao giờ, chỉ biết khách du lịch đến đây không ai lại không mua cho riêng mình vài chiếc đèn lồng về làm quà cho gia đình và bạn bè. Đến với Hội An thật là tiếc nếu không thưởng thức những món ăn hấp dẫn do chính người dân Hội An chế biến và phục vụ như: Cao lầu, mỳ Quảng, cơm gà...

Thật may mắn cho ai khi thăm Hội An đúng vào ngày rằm - ngày mà Hội An tổ chức lễ hội đêm rằm phố cổ - một lễ hội độc đáo. Trong lễ hội này, khi tản bộ qua các con phố, hòa mình vào đời sống của người dân Hội An dễ thấy không gian nơi đây thực lung linh huyền ảo, nhiều màu sắc.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Ảnh đầu tiên đẹp quá
Nhìn giống như quang cảnh phim trường của mấy bộ phim cổ trang ý

----------


## nguyenvuhoian

Thật sự ra là do cách đặt tên và quen gọi của người dân Hội An và 1 số du khách tới đây thôi, ví dụ : chùa Ông thật sự là miếu quan công (Thờ tướng Quang Vũ thời Tam Quốc). Chùa Cầu lần đầu tiên xây dựng là cầu sau đó người dân mới xây tiếp phần bên cạnh thờ Thần Trấn Võ, và chính vì sự linh thiêng 0 tâm linh của vị trí này nhiều người đến thắp hương xin khấn, các thầy coi bói,... người dân trước đây gộp chung lại là "chùa cầu" . Chùa Phúc Kiến thật sự là Hội Quán Phúc Kiến... Thế nên các chùa trên chỉ thờ thần chứ không thờ phật là vậy.

----------


## hangnt

> Thật sự ra là do cách đặt tên và quen gọi của người dân Hội An và 1 số du khách tới đây thôi, ví dụ : chùa Ông thật sự là miếu quan công (Thờ tướng Quang Vũ thời Tam Quốc). Chùa Cầu lần đầu tiên xây dựng là cầu sau đó người dân mới xây tiếp phần bên cạnh thờ Thần Trấn Võ, và chính vì sự linh thiêng 0 tâm linh của vị trí này nhiều người đến thắp hương xin khấn, các thầy coi bói,...



à hóa ra là vậy chứ không phải là người ta không thờ phật 
lại hiểu thêm được một kiến thức hay nếu không phải người ở đó chắc ko bik
bạn chắc sống lâu lắm ở Hội An nên mới bik về cái này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cái tên độc đáo thật :d
Thì ra cũng có nguyên nhân của nó ^^

----------


## dung89

Hình ảnh chùa Cầu trên tờ tiền 20k sao. Nay mới biết

----------

